# Tokugawa RDA



## Nailedit77 (10/1/17)

4 mm diameter
6 mm deep juice well
19 mm diameter build deck
Unique cross post design of build deck
2.5 mm post holes secured by flat head screws
Dual adjustable side airflow
Centered bottom airhole with seal cap
Dual adjustable bottom airflow with 3 openings
9 mm Delrin wide bore drip tip
JAW Top Cap 2.0
PEEK insulators
Gold plated brass positive pin


----------

